

Show HN: statifyme.com web app built on python & django - garthhumphreys

I've just launched my coming soon page for Statify, a website monitoring service built using python and django. While the soon coming page has been just been launched. I've been busy the last few months working on the actual service, which is very near completion.<p>I regularly build and maintain sites and anyone whose ever built a site will know that they will go down at some point and you'll find out via the client or from pissed off users.<p>So I decided to build my own app that would track my sites and notify me when they go down, that way I can get a jump on things before clients and users jump on me :)<p>I recently started using python &#38; django and found the power and the cleanest of them to be wonderful and a welcome relief from other languages. My goal with this project is make a simple to use, fire and forget app that will let you manage your websites and be notified when something goes wrong. Along the way I hope to share lessons I'll learn and I look forward to learning more from others. Your feedback is very welcome, thanks.<p>http://statifyme.com http://twitter.com/statifyme
======
pharrington
Why should I use this instead of <http://pingdom.com/> ?

~~~
garthhumphreys
Well, while pingdom is a similar type service, Statify
(<http://statifyme.com>) will focus on just the simple task of notifying you
when your site is down. The tools will be a lot easier to use, setup and
manage your sites, there will be no fluff to get in the way. The pricing will
be a lot simpler too, you'll get more for way less. As I get closer to launch
I'll update the launch page to show more of the coming features. Thanks again.

------
madhouse
As mentioned before, the load time is awful. Furthermore, the white text with
a glow effect hurts my eyes: it's very hard to read.

The logo is cool, though. Can't say much more at this time, since all that
there is is a signup form.

~~~
garthhumphreys
Thanks, I'm tweaking it now.

------
2AM
I was kinda thinking about making my own, just for my own sites, got a cool
domain: <http://d0wnt1.me>

------
maxbrown
Page load was very slow for me (especially the background). Probably worth
looking in to

~~~
garthhumphreys
Thanks! I'm checking it out now.

------
garthhumphreys
Here are the click-able links to the page, Your feedback is very welcome,
thanks.

<http://statifyme.com> <http://twitter.com/statifyme>

------
athesyn
I'm just curious, are you pinging the server every few minutes?

